# Can anyone ID this grape?



## Norton (Aug 1, 2016)

I first noticed this wild grapevine in central Missouri on July 28. I checked the brix and it came in at 18. A few grapes were still there today but they are mostly gone by now. Any idea as to what it might be? Or if it even is a grape?


----------



## salcoco (Aug 1, 2016)

not to make a pun out of it based on your site name. but they me be Norton. What part of Central Missouri? How far from Hermann or another winery. they may be able to identify by comparison to existing Norton grape. I think i am way off base, I just realized Norton should not be in version yet at least not as far as these grapes are. A visit to a nearby winery would benefit.


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol. I actually have a couple of Norton vines in my yard about 6 miles from those and verasion just started a few days ago for them. I am in Columbia. There are vineyards nearby but nothing that close to the wild one I found.


----------



## salcoco (Aug 2, 2016)

my suggestion to visit a winery was to compare the grapes to any they have growing for a better identification. the grapes looks to large to be a wild wild grape variety. That why I thought they maybe from a normal wine grape seeded by some birds.


----------



## treesaver (Dec 31, 2016)

Just saw yyour post, and have to say that those are wild grapes that growing up we always called coon grapes. Coons and birds love them, and they make very good jelly, but the wine is a lot lubruski! I have made wine from them, and if the critters left them alone long enough to get the brix up, would be so so. A lot of people still make wine from them, but the people that do are not wine drinkers! lol.


----------

